# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Pisma podrške prosvjedu 26.4.2006. ispred OB "Sveti Duh

## šmučka

Upravo je stiglo prvo pismo podrške :D .







> Centar za edukaciju, savjetovanje i istraživanje
> Center for Education, Counseling and Research
> Filipovićeva 20, 10 000 Zagreb, Croatia
> Tel: + 385 1 24 22 800, Fax: + 385 1 24 22 801
> E-mail: cesi@zamir.net; Web: www.cesi.hr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Mukica

super!   :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

:D

----------


## Bubica

super  :Smile:

----------


## Brunda

:D

----------


## buby

:D

----------


## Mukica

i od pravobraniteljice:




> Poštovani,
> 
> 
> 
> Primivši Vašu zamolbu za podršku prosvjedu koji Udruga RODA planira 26. travnja kojim traži da se omogući djeci s novorođenačkom žuticom da se što češće podoje, razmotrili smo u dopisu navedene činjenice. 
> 
> Odgovornost za promicanje dojenja imaju ne samo pedijatri, nego i svi zdravstveni djelatnici koji skrbe o zdravlju majki i djece. Prirodna prehrana je najbolji način prehrane djece. Istraživanja pokazuju da isključivo dojenje zadovoljava sve bebine nutritivne potrebe u prvih šest mjeseci, a do djetetove druge godine ili duže i dalje ostaje izvor zaštite i  sigurnosti, kao i prehrane, naravno uz primjerenu dohranu. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Mirta30

super  8)

----------


## Minnie

:D

----------


## ivarica

> Drage RODE,
> 
>     U potpunosti podržavam vaše traženje da novorođenčad u našim rodilištima što češće doji. Hranjenje na zahtijev novorođenčeda najbolji je način zadovoljavanja njegovih hranidbenih i inih potreb, a  također pomaže uspostavljanju veze mama-dijete i uspješne laktacije. Često dojenje danju i noću ( najmanje 8 podoja/24 h) može čak spriječiti tzv. ranu žuticu na dojci kojoj su uzrok upravo premaleni i prerijetki podoji.
>     Vaš zahtijev je potpuno u skladu s  Deklaracijom Innocenti  o zaštiti, poticanju i podupiranju dojenja (WHO/UNICEF, 1990-tih) i brojnih drugih programa koji  podržavaju dojenje. Žalosno je da u zagrebačkim rodilištima taj trend prodire  sporo i nevoljko, usprkos deklarativnom prihvaćanju. Očito je da je potreban pritisak informiranih i aktivnih roditelja, kakvi su RODE, da bi se dogodio nužan  preokret i rodilišna praksa modificirala u  skladu sa spoznajama kako perinatalne medicine tako i psihologije i sociologije majčinstva i obitelji.
>     Čestitam vam na vašem znanju, motiviranosti i aktivizmu !
>     Kao "stara pedijatrica", koja se svojevremeno i sama aktivno zalagala za rooming in i  dojenje, želim vam što više upornosti i uspjeha u vašim nastojanjima.
> 
> 
> Srdačno,
> ...

----------


## apricot

> Hrvatska udruga primalja    /Croatian Association of Midwives/
> Sjedište: Škola za primalje, Zagreb
> Vinogradska 29
> Predsjednica: Barbara Finderle, vms
> 
> 
> 
> Predmet:   Pismo podrške udruzi RODA
> 
> ...

----------


## VedranaV

Super!

Samo naslov topica baš nije točan.

----------


## Mukica

Ispravila!

----------


## ivarica

:Smile:  ispravila si moj ispravak netocnog naslova

----------


## Darijae

cure držim fige da sve prođe super i da se uspoje u naumu ...s vama smo u mislima

----------


## ivory

Bravo  :D

----------


## pinocchio

:D

----------


## Iva

Meni oči suze od uzbuđenja i sreće, žao mi je što zbog svega ovoga sa Mihaelom neću moći prisustvovati prosvjedu, ali nadam se da to nije zadnje....

----------


## Amalthea

> Meni oči suze od uzbuđenja i sreće


Potpisujem!
Bravo!  :D

----------


## Točkica

Bravo, bravo!!!!
Da smo u Zg došle bismo moja Lea i ja....

----------


## RMaria

upravo sam slušala  radio sljeme!

nemam bebu ali dajem stopostotnu podršku! :D

----------


## seni

cure nisam i zagrebu, pa ne mogu biti sa vama, ali  vam saljem puno virtualne podrske i drzim  fige da prosvjed napravi puno "klikova" i u glavama zdravstvenog osoblja i u glavama buducih majki, koje mozda jos ne  shvacaju svu strahotu odvajanja bebica od njihovih mama.    :Heart:

----------


## Poslid

Prekrasno.

I ja dajem potpunu  veliku poršku iako ne mogu biti s vama.

----------


## s_a_n_d_r_a

:D

----------


## Mala

i meni su oči zasuzile 


bravoooooo  :D 


super za pisma podrške

----------


## Zorana

Cure  :Love:

----------


## Barbi

Nisam znala za današnji prosvjed   :Embarassed:  , upravo me MM zvao da sluša o tome na radiju i kaže "pa šta čekaš, idi".

----------


## MajaMajica

> cure nisam i zagrebu, pa ne mogu biti sa vama, ali  vam saljem puno virtualne podrske i drzim  fige da prosvjed napravi puno "klikova" i u glavama zdravstvenog osoblja i u glavama buducih majki, koje mozda jos ne  shvacaju svu strahotu odvajanja bebica od njihovih mama.


potpisujem seni

----------


## ivancica

:D

----------


## Mukica

ja upravo spakirala klince i idemo gore k curama...

----------


## pikulica

Od mene imate svi puuuno  :Love:   ali ja s obzirom na sadašnje stanje ne smijem ni blizu SD, da me nebi odmah tamo i ostavili. Šaljem vam dobre vibre dok mantram od doma "izdržali smo još 1 dan u komadu"

----------


## Angel

podrška i veliko hvala i od nas.

----------


## Mirta30

mi krećemooooooo!

----------


## mamma Juanita

i ja sam zasulila...

Hvala svima na podršci, puno nam to znači.  :Heart:

----------


## mamma Juanita

zasulila=zasuzila

----------


## mamma Juanita

i mporam citirat doktoricu Gjurić



> Često dojenje danju i noću ( najmanje 8 podoja/24 h) može čak spriječiti tzv. ranu žuticu na dojci *kojoj su uzrok upravo premaleni i prerijetki podoji*.

----------


## wewa

Cure, svaka vam cast! :D

----------


## Arwen

cure,super ste  :D

----------


## aries24

ja plačem od tuge što nisam mogla biti s vama   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## ra

> ja plačem od tuge što nisam mogla biti s vama


potpisujem. nekad mi je tako zao sto (vise) nisam u zg.

----------


## dijanam

Moralna podrska i od mene! Pogotovo ovima u nocnoj smjeni!
I najsnaznije je pismo dr. Gjuric!

----------


## thalia

> aries24 prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> ja plačem od tuge što nisam mogla biti s vama  
> 
> 
> potpisujem. nekad mi je tako zao sto (vise) nisam u zg.


Isto, ali drago mi je i šaljem vibre da uspije i poboljša se stanje u svim rodilištima po svim pitanjima. Treba početi od nekuda.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

 :Heart:

----------


## klia

Bravo cure! Danas cijeli dan mislim na vas! :D

----------


## ASTRA

:D 

Sretna sam što sam ovdje i ponosna na Rodu!

----------


## mamma san

Tulim ko koza....  :Rolling Eyes:  

Žao mi je što nemrem biti sa vama danas....  :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Mukica

*mali djelic danasnje atmosfere* (avi file)

upozoravam vas da ima preko 5 MB

----------


## Mukica

*Fotke s prosvjeda*

----------


## Arwen

super slike i još jednom bravo  :D 
samo mi baš nije jasan kraj videa cure nisu bile raspoložene
za snimanja ili ........................

----------


## kinder

cure , držite se !   :Love:

----------


## Tea

Ja baš danas bila na pregledu na SD i nisam pojma imala što se događa- ušla sam u zgradu na onaj sporedan ulaz   :Embarassed:  , da sam znala, došla bi vam malo dati ruke!  :Love:  ! 

Kad sam ja rodila N, curi do mene je beba dobila žuticu, i ona i beba su bile u šoku jer nisu mogle nastaviti dojiti- tek su se prilagođavale jedna drugoj i nisu joj htjeli dovest dijete, a niti mamu pustiti k bebi na odjel, tako da znam koliko je to bilo bolno za mamu (a pretpostavljam i za bebu). 

*Cure- drž' te se i samo naprijed!!!*   :Kiss:

----------


## ninaXY

Cure, odlične ste, baš mi je žao što nismo u Zg, sigurno bi se i mi pridružili   :Love:

----------


## lali

:D Bravo cure!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

